# Ja, aber - Plauderei



## Heiner1996 (29 Dezember 2010)

> *52 Kommentare zu “Bloß nicht diskutieren” *
> 
> 
> Matthias meint: (3.2.2010 um 18:15) Antworten
> ...





Das steht aber auch da...
Und wenn ich keine Informationen von mir rausgebe, bringt denen mein Schreiben nichts. Ich kann denen sagen, dass ich keinen Vertra eingegangen bin und das Widerrufsrecht eingehalten habe. Und ich sage denen auch, dass sie sich ihren koischen Paragraphen hinter die Ohren schmieren können, weil der nämlich in Wirklichkeit genau das Gegenteil besagt.
Und was habe ich dann für Infos  rausgegeben?
Die wissen dann nur, dass ich mir den [...] nicht gefallen lasse undnicht sodumm bin, wie viele andere.

_[Ausdruck entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## Hippo (29 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Jennys-Homepage Abzocke oder nicht?*



Heiner1996 schrieb:


> Das steht aber auch da...
> Und wenn ich keine Informationen von mir rausgebe, bringt denen mein Schreiben nichts. Ich kann denen sagen, dass ich keinen Vertra eingegangen bin und das Widerrufsrecht eingehalten habe. Und ich sage denen auch, dass sie sich ihren koischen Paragraphen hinter die Ohren schmieren können, weil der nämlich in Wirklichkeit genau das Gegenteil besagt.
> Und was habe ich dann für Infos  rausgegeben?
> Die wissen dann nur, dass ich mir den Scheiß nicht gefallen lasse undnicht sodumm bin, wie viele andere.



Mensch Heinerle - schreibe ich chinesisch?
*gebetsmühleerneutanwerf*
DU BIST MINDERJÄHRIG und damit nur beschränkt geschäftsfähig
Wenn dann müssen Deine Erziehungsberechtigten schreiben!
Dein Schreiben wäre in jeglicher Hinsicht rechtsunwirksam abgesehen davon daß es eh nix bringt.
Und in solchen selbstverfassten Schreiben kann man sich so schnell ein Bein stellen so schnell schaust Du gar nicht ...
Aber wenn Du meinst schlauer sein zu müssen als gestandene Ratgeber hier im ziemlich informiertesten Forum zu dem Thema - bitte
Es bewahrheitet sich doch wieder - Erfahrungen kann man nicht weitergeben,jeder hat das Recht auf seine eigene Bauchlandung (c) meine Oma)


----------



## Niclas (29 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Jennys-Homepage Abzocke oder nicht?*



Heiner1996 schrieb:


> Die wissen dann nur, dass ich mir den * nicht gefallen lasse undnicht sodumm bin, wie viele andere.


Das wird die Mailroboter ganz furchtbar beeindrucken. Wie naiv  bist eigentlich? 
Glaubst du  allen Ernstes, dass sich dort lebendige Menschen  zigtausende Antwortmails bzw Schreiben durchlesen? Andere sind nämlich so saudumm und antworten. 

Aufwachen,  Gehirn einschalten!  


* Fäkalausdrücke zitiere ich nicht


----------



## Robert56821 (29 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Jennys-Homepage Abzocke oder nicht?*

Hallo,

Jennys- Homepage und Danis Homepage sind zwei völlig unterschiedliche Betreiber. Jennys Homepage Betreiber haben einfach nur die komplette Geschäftsidee kopiert und Danis Homepage Geschäftsführer sind die gleichen wie Pyjama Girls Fussball WM vivis homepage usw, nur ebend ohne mich.

Es ist doch alles ganz einfach.

Stellt euch doch die Rechnung wie SPAM vor, den kriegen wir doch alle jederzeit in unser Postfach.

Es ist so einfach......als Spam makieren und ab in den Papierkorb.

Ich habe inwzischen eine Idee. ich werde mich mal mit meinen Anwalt zusammensetzen und eine kostenlose Beratungshotline einrichten lassen für das Thema Danis - Homepage und  hier. Dann kann dort jeder anrufen ( zum Ortstarif ) und sich erkundigen ob man zahlen muss oder nicht.

Denn  ein Anruf beim Anwalt beruhigt doch sehr oder ?

Wie findet ihr die Idee ??

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 11:40:40 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 11:33:32 ----------

PS: oder müst ihr auch ständig Viagra kaufen wenn ihr Email Spam damit bekommt ??? 

Wenn ihr Danis Homepage tollen Service bezahlt könnt ihr auch gleich 1 kg Viagra kaufen ! :wall:


----------



## blowfish (29 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Jennys-Homepage Abzocke oder nicht?*



Robert56821 schrieb:


> Ich habe inwzischen eine Idee. ich werde mich mal mit meinen Anwalt zusammensetzen und eine kostenlose Beratungshotline einrichten lassen für das Thema Danis - Homepage und  hier.



Nun wenn du diesen RA bezahlst... Ich glaube ja für Geld machen die "fast" alles.:scherzkeks:


----------



## Ramona86 (29 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Ja, aber - Plauderei*

Hi Leute,

ich lese schon eine weile mit, weil ich mich auch dort dort angemeldet habe.

wollte nur fragen, ob sich robert inzwischen gegenüber den forenbetreibern schon als [...] identifiziert hat?

lg
moni

_[Namen entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## Heiko (29 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Ja, aber - Plauderei*



Heiner1996 schrieb:


> Die wissen dann nur, dass ich mir den [...] nicht gefallen lasse undnicht sodumm bin, wie viele andere.



Es gab unlängst ein schönes Interview im TV in dem ein Aussteiger deutlich gesagt hat, was mit den Schreiben gemacht wurde. Du kannst den Leuten dort aber auch die Arbeit abnehmen und Deinen Brief/Deine E-Mail gleich selber wegschmeißen.
Briefe, die niemand liest, müssen nicht erst geschrieben werden.


----------



## Heiner1996 (29 Dezember 2010)

*Ja aber*

Sorry Leute. Ich glaube ich kann nicht mehr lang die Klappe halten. Ich gebe in meiner Nachricht an die keine Informtionen raus.
Ich werde denen sagen, das sie sich ihren Paragraphen hinter die Ohren schmieren können, weil der das Gegenteil aussagt und das ich bereits die Commerzbank über dubiose Geschäfte mit über dieses Konto informiert habe und das ich aus Datenschutzgründen nicht ein echtes Geburtsdatum herausgeben werde und das sie mit der IP Addresse nichts anfangen können und da nur auf einen richterlichen Bescheid hin die IP Informationen des Providers bekommen können und das nur bei schwer kriminellen geht und schon garnicht, wenn man sich selbst strafbar macht, in dem man Leute per Internet abzockt. 
Ich bin einfach keiner, der das einfach über sich ergehen lässt und wenn eh nichts passieren kann, kann ich auch as hinschreiben.

Schreibt ruhig was dazu. 
Auf der Seite mit dem bloß nicht diskutieren stand im ersten Kommentar auch schon, dass es nicht schaden kann, wenn man eine Nachricht hinschreibt aber man sollte aufpassen nicht mit denen zu diskutieren.


----------



## Goblin (29 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Jennys-Homepage Abzocke oder nicht?*



> dass es nicht schaden kann, wenn man eine Nachricht hinschreibt


 
Das interessiert die genau soviel als wenn in China ein Sack Reis umfällt. Einem Mailroboter ist es völlig Schnuppe ob und was man ihm schreibt. Ausser dem Gefühl "sich besser fühlen" gibt es keinen logischen Grund für Geschreibsel an Nutzlose. Selbst viele VZ und erfahrene Mods in anderen Foren können keinen nachvollziehbaren Grund für Brieffreundschaften nennen. Selbst einige Anwälte raten zu diesem Blödsinn


----------



## Heiner1996 (29 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Jennys-Homepage Abzocke oder nicht?*

Könnt ihr mal aufhören ständig meine Beiträge zu löschen?

P.S.: Seid ihr sicher, dass die nur einen Mail-Roboter haben?


----------



## Niclas (29 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Jennys-Homepage Abzocke oder nicht?*



Heiner1996 schrieb:


> P.S.: Seid ihr sicher, dass die nur einen Mail-Roboter haben?


 zwei. Einen für Ausgangspost,  einen für Eingangspost


----------



## bernhard (29 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Ja, aber - Plauderei*

Zur Erklärung:

Hier lesen viele Betroffene, die wirklich Hilfe suchen.

Die Diskussion sinnloser Fragen, die tausendfach geklärt sind, führt zur Verwirrung und hilft niemandem.


----------



## Heiner1996 (29 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Ja, aber - Plauderei*

ups....
Sorry Leute ich habe 2 Threads verwechselt und mich gewundert, wo meine Beiträge stehen.


----------



## Goblin (29 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Ja, aber - Plauderei*

Hier wird gar nix gelöscht. Mach doch mal die Augen auf. Es wurde alles gesagt


----------



## dvill (29 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Ja, aber - Plauderei*

@Heiner1996

Bitte mal nachdenken:

Dies Forum besteht schon ein paar Tage. Die Masche mit schwachsinnigen Mahndrohschreiben ist millionenfach probiert. Niemals passiert etwas in der Realität.

Das ist alles ein übler Kasperle-Theater-Bühnenzauber.

Warst Du niemals im Kasperle-Theater? Weißt Du, wer Kasperle ist?


----------



## Heiner1996 (29 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Ja, aber - Plauderei*

Ich schätze du hast Recht.
Ich wusste zwar, dass die beim Nachrichten-Ausgang einen Bot verwenden, aber beim Nachrichten eingang das wusste ich nicht.
Menno dabei würde ich den Verbrechern da so gerne mal die Meinung geigen.
Natürlich kenne ich Kasperle Theater. Ist cht super toll 

Und @ Goblin: Ich glaube das Problem hat sich geklärt.


----------



## Heiko (29 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Jennys-Homepage Abzocke oder nicht?*



Heiner1996 schrieb:


> Könnt ihr mal aufhören ständig meine Beiträge zu löschen?
> 
> P.S.: Seid ihr sicher, dass die nur einen Mail-Roboter haben?


Wir löschen keine Beiträge und ja, zu 100 %.


----------



## Heiko (29 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Ja, aber - Plauderei*



Heiner1996 schrieb:


> Ich schätze du hast Recht.
> Ich wusste zwar, dass die beim Nachrichten-Ausgang einen Bot verwenden, aber beim Nachrichten eingang das wusste ich nicht.
> Menno dabei würde ich den Verbrechern da so gerne mal die Meinung geigen.
> Natürlich kenne ich Kasperle Theater. Ist cht super toll
> ...


Wenn Du Dich damit gut fühlst, dann tu es. Nur erwarte nicht, dass das jemand liest.

Einfachste Lösung: schreib den Brief, das behebt den Frust, und schmeiß ihn dann selber weg. Das spart viele Umwege.


----------



## Heiner1996 (29 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Jennys-Homepage Abzocke oder nicht?*



Heiko schrieb:


> Wir löschen keine Beiträge und ja, zu 100 %.


 
Jaja. Ich habe ja auch schon gesagt, warum ich das gesagt habe.


----------



## Robert56821 (31 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Ja, aber - Plauderei*



Ramona86 schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> ich lese schon eine weile mit, weil ich mich auch dort dort angemeldet habe.
> 
> ...




Hallo Ramona,

ich hatte angerufen bei Sascha auf die 0180er Nummer aber dort ist nur ein AB rangegangen. Ich versuche es nächstes Jahr noch einmal. E-Mail ist in diesem Fall zu unpersönlich.

Gruss
Robert


----------



## Heiner1996 (31 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Ja, aber - Plauderei*

Lol...
Deren 1. Mahnung ging bei mir direkt in den Spamfilter.
Die öffne ich ganz bestimmt nicht. 75-100% Virenwahrscheinlichkeit^^
Und vom Spamfilter ging sie sofort in den Papierkorb 
Da habe ich wirklich keine Lust drauf, wegen so einer Drecksseite auch noch nen Virus hier rauf zu bekommen. Am Ende kann man vielleicht den PC nicht mehr gebrauchen und dann bezahl ich mehr, als 69 Euro^^

lg der Heiner


----------



## bernhard (31 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Ja, aber - Plauderei*

Genau das ist das einzig Richtige.

Unaufgefordert eintreffende Nachrichten aus nicht vertrauenswürdigen Quellen immer ungeöffnet löschen, speziell bei Dateianhängen.


----------



## Heiner1996 (8 Januar 2011)

*AW: Ja, aber - Plauderei*

So, ich bin zurück aus dem Urlaub und habe noch so ne Nachricht bekommen, aber habe sie auch gelöscht.
Das war die 2. Mahnung. 
Aber mir ist das inzwischen sogar egal...
Die haben meinen Namen nicht, meine Addresse nicht, wissen nicht mein Alter und haben keine Infos über die IP Addresse, also wie wollen die dann rechtliche Schritte einleiten? :-D
Ich habe zwar am Anfang nen Schreck bekommen, als diese Mail kam, aber ich bin ja nicht doof und habe den Kontoinhaber gegoogelt  
Das kann ich übrigens allen empfehlen, die mit sowas Probleme bekommen sollten, denn bei Tante Google findet man solche Seiten, wie diese hier, die einem Doch wirklich sehr weiterhelfen. Vielen Dank nochmal dafür.

lg der Heiner

P.S.: Die Seite ist gut.


----------



## Robert56821 (10 Januar 2011)

*AW: Ja, aber - Plauderei*

_[Insgesamt nicht nutzungskonformer Inhalt entfernt. Bitte die Nutzungsbedingungen lesen und beachten. Danke. (bh)]_


----------

